# Eureka mignons



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Found these two when I was looking for the classic box in my other valuation thread. So these were bought many years back, one to use while I painted the other, they were fine for my french press but could never get them fine enough for espresso when I changed brew methods, so they were put away and forgot about till now. Both working and cleaned out


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Those are espresso grinders! Why were they not fine? Are the burrs worn out or something?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I used to have one of these, new burrs (50mm genuine from Eureka are pretty cheap) and they will grind fine again. 80 -100 GBP


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

@robti hopper/chute lids not visible in the photos - still have them somewhere?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sure plenty of people waiting a few months for a niche would

jump at those I'd say factor in new burrs? £25? So £100 seems reasonable they are £250 for the basic mignon now?

try a set of burrs and £150 ?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/50mm-burr-set-for-eureka-mignon.html

£280 https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-facile-matt-black.html


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Had no idea Eureka made a doser for the mignon.....seems unique

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Valkyrie88 said:


> @robti hopper/chute lids not visible in the photos - still have them somewhere?


 No hopper lids atm will have another look


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

jj-x-ray said:


> Had no idea Eureka made a doser for the mignon.....seems unique
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 They were previously a small scale commercial unit often used for lower outputs in cafes like decaf etc seem to have morphed into a mid range domestic unit now 🤔 dosers were common when I got my mine in 2014


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

sorry no other parts and i think i will just list them as spares or repair as i don't want to go to the hassle of ordering new burrs for them, and they do work fine for french press so who knows if someone was happy with that


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Had no idea Eureka made a doser for the mignon.....seems unique
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Think they're the MK1 variant.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting my first machine with a budget around £600...I'm not good at tinkering so don't want a 2nd hand. Probably gona get a sage Be or pro.

I know the grinder doesn't get the best reviews on these machines, Could someone answer me why is a niche so much better?

why is the sage grinder not as good? What makes the niche so much better? Does it grind it finer, less lumps? I don't know?! Thanks


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh god....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wisey said:


> I'm thinking of getting my first machine with a budget around £600...I'm not good at tinkering so don't want a 2nd hand. Probably gona get a sage Be or pro.
> 
> I know the grinder doesn't get the best reviews on these machines, Could someone answer me why is a niche so much better?
> 
> why is the sage grinder not as good? What makes the niche so much better? Does it grind it finer, less lumps? I don't know?! Thanks


You pay for what you get. You can buy a VW Up! Or a Golf. Why is the a Golf so much better? They both grind coffee right?  (see what I'm getting at?)

The Niche is single dose, no retention (key points here). Easy to maintain. Easy to adjust. Simple to clean. No frills. Simple design.

Edit: just realised I replied to a question asking about the difference between a Sage and a Niche grinder when the OP is about an Eureka Mignon.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

grumble said:


> Oh god....


 ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wisey said:


> ?


I think he means that, this has been discussed so many times that most of the forum members here are fed up of repeating themselves over and over again.

Search the forums, research, watch reviews, listen and read to opinions.

And, most importantly: stay on topic.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I think he means that, this has been discussed so many times that most of the forum members here are fed up of repeating themselves over and over again.
> 
> Search the forums, research, watch reviews, listen and read to opinions.
> 
> And, most importantly: stay on topic.


 Ok I didn't specifically mean the niche......I meant if the sage grinders are so bad, why is the mignon so much better?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Wisey said:


> Ok I didn't specifically mean the niche......I meant if the sage grinders are so bad, why is the mignon so much better?


 Even the base Mignon has larger burrs, a more powerful motor, better quality of construction, produces more consistent grinds, has a greater level of adjustment and the real biggie - a lot of people say the Smart Grinder isn't actually able to grind fine enough for espresso.

Now as you have no doubt gathered I am not a fan of Sage espresso machines for various reasons but I can definitely say they are able to make good espresso, the Smart grinder on the other hand does not do what it is supposed to and to my mind should be totally avoided.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Even the base Mignon has larger burrs, a more powerful motor, better quality of construction, produces more consistent grinds, has a greater level of adjustment and the real biggie - a lot of people say the Smart Grinder isn't actually able to grind fine enough for espresso.
> 
> Now as you have no doubt gathered I am not a fan of Sage espresso machines for various reasons but I can definitely say they are able to make good espresso, the Smart grinder on the other hand does not do what it is supposed to and to my mind should be totally avoided.


 The Smart Grinder can technically grind find enough for espresso especially if you adjust the top burr, I had no issues choking a Gaggia Classic with one. However, it's extremely inconsistent and clumpy. Beyond saving with WDT a lot of the time.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Squidgyblack said:


> The Smart Grinder can technically grind find enough for espresso especially if you adjust the top burr, I had no issues choking a Gaggia Classic with one. However, it's extremely inconsistent and clumpy. Beyond saving with WDT a lot of the time.


 That is interesting, I see lots of conflicting views on the matter. I shall bow down to a fellow forum member and owner though of course.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Even the base Mignon has larger burrs, a more powerful motor, better quality of construction, produces more consistent grinds, has a greater level of adjustment and the real biggie - a lot of people say the Smart Grinder isn't actually able to grind fine enough for espresso.
> 
> Now as you have no doubt gathered I am not a fan of Sage espresso machines for various reasons but I can definitely say they are able to make good espresso, the Smart grinder on the other hand does not do what it is supposed to and to my mind should be totally avoided.


 Thanks BCC....

different type of burr/some better than others ? Flat and something else?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Wisey said:


> Thanks BCC....
> 
> different type of burr/some better than others ? Flat and something else?


 Well you are opening a can of worms there and things are changing but it is generally the case that conical burrs as found in the Sage are not as good as flat burrs.

As I say though, things are changing and you can now find some fabulous domestic grinders with conical burrs - sadly the Sage is not one of them.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Well you are opening a can of worms there and things are changing but it is generally the case that conical burrs as found in the Sage are not as good as flat burrs.
> 
> As I say though, things are changing and you can now find some fabulous domestic grinders with conical burrs - sadly the Sage is not one of them.


 And I assume the better grinders - eureka, Baratza, niche have flat burrs?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Wisey said:


> And I assume the better grinders - eureka, Baratza, niche have flat burrs?


 Some do. The Mignons are flat

As I say the lines are blurring now. The Niche for example has conical as does the Baratza 270 and both a very well regarded.


----------

